# Newbie seeking guidance !!



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Having progressed from a Gaggia bean to cup to a Fracino Cherub I am looking for ideally a Mignon now. Is there any way to get the for sale part of the forum straight into my email inbox ? I can see a link if I have posted something on the forum to get the replies but not for this purpose .

Thank you.


----------

